# The RUT



## juggerman

What is everyone seeing out there?From what me and my friends are seeing...pretty slow out there....Hoping it kicks in soon... frenzy and chasing !!!!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## slashbait

Very strange year. We hunt public and the signs of rut or even seeing deer are incredibly low. Even the hunters we no that hunt private in center of state are saying the same? At first I thought ehd but you usually find dead decayed ones. This public area has historically had hunters all over it for the rut, out of state and local.now its a ghost town? There was plenty of deer there last fall and this spring.granted mast crop not great but plenty of field and green edges and its never been a problem before? Some tough hunting!


----------



## Smitty82

I hunted over the weekend and all I saw were bucks chasing tail every which way. I’m out in a different area now and it’s been a quite morning haven’t seen anything but heard some antlers crashing in the distance. It’s that time of year, THE BUCKS WANT THE WOOL!


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike

Check out “2019 rut hunt journal” in the bow hunting section. I’m in central Ohio and the rut has completely exploded for the past 7-10 days. Most big bucks in my area are on lockdown with does. 2 year olds are running around everywhere in the middle of the day. I’m seeing between 1 and 6 bucks most everyday depending on what property I hunt that day. I’ve been getting pics of hogs friends have been shooting on a daily basis. Good luck.


----------



## Muddy

Yep, we are in the thick of it. Yesterday I saw way less little guys running everywhere and more older bucks. My target buck was with a hot doe all day. I watched him on and off all day.


----------



## slashbait

In the past the best time of day for shot at big boy been 10-3. Since oct 31 there isn’t a deer on the hoof between those times first 2 hours or last minute of light like business as usual? 2 different out of state guys I talked to. New York guys hunted public for week seen one doe! And West Virginia guys hunted 3 days on 1000 acre private spot and only seen 3 does! Going to give geauga county a try this weekend


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike

Had to be out of the stand at 9 this morning. Saw 9 different bucks cruise through the bottleneck I was sitting in. Biggest was maybe 120”. The reason some guys are only seeing small bucks is because the big boys are laid up with a hot doe in some remote spot away from the main deer areas. That’s why you see them driving down the road in fence rows, along grassy waterways and little secluded islands in the middle of nowhere. As soon as this tv my girlfriend ordered arrives I’m going right back out. Those bucks usually only stay with a hot doe a day or two then they are off lookin for another. Gotta be in the woods when that happens.


----------



## Bluewalleye

I finally saw a buck with a doe. 1st time sense last sunday. I am still getting all the big bucks on camera all by themselves, until last night. That was the 1st time in 3 weeks that the big 10s weren't on the camera. So I am guessing they were out last night looking for love. 
Also saw 7 does today that didn't have any bucks tailing them at all. I suspect that this huge cold front coming in tonight will get things going even more.


----------



## Snakecharmer

slashbait said:


> In the past the best time of day for shot at big boy been 10-3. Since oct 31 there isn’t a deer on the hoof between those times first 2 hours or last minute of light like business as usual? 2 different out of state guys I talked to. New York guys hunted public for week seen one doe! And West Virginia guys hunted 3 days on 1000 acre private spot and only seen 3 does! Going to give geauga county a try this weekend


Had a nice buck 10-12 points in my Chesterland backyard Sunday morning along with a doe so I think he was getting some at it was about 9:30 AM. Saw a buck that had just gotten hit by a truck and was still kicking at 6:10 PM tonight in Gates Mill. Saw a big buck in Mayfield Village on SOM Center Friday afternoon. 3 bucks in 4 days says they are on the prowl in Cuyahoga and Geauga County.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike

Bluewalleye said:


> I finally saw a buck with a doe. 1st time sense last sunday. I am still getting all the big bucks on camera all by themselves, until last night. That was the 1st time in 3 weeks that the big 10s weren't on the camera. So I am guessing they were out last night looking for love.
> Also saw 7 does today that didn't have any bucks tailing them at all. I suspect that this huge cold front coming in tonight will get things going even more.


All the cold weather does is makes it more comfortable for the bucks to chase during the day. Has nothing to do with kickin in the rut. The doe’s would still get bred if it was 90 degrees out, just under the cover of darkness for the most part.


----------



## M.Magis

If anything, a major cold front will nearly shut it down. I can’t remember a Nov with better than weather than this year. I tagged out on the 1st, but I’ve still seen some of the best activity I can remember. Mostly from the house, but also when I’ve taken the kids out.


----------



## halfrack

slashbait said:


> In the past the best time of day for shot at big boy been 10-3. Since oct 31 there isn’t a deer on the hoof between those times first 2 hours or last minute of light like business as usual? 2 different out of state guys I talked to. New York guys hunted public for week seen one doe! And West Virginia guys hunted 3 days on 1000 acre private spot and only seen 3 does! Going to give geauga county a try this weekend


They have been chasing in Geauge County the kast 6 days.


----------



## DHower08

Worst rut I can ever remember in 20 years of bowhunting Ohio. Have not seen a shooter in 2 weeks and have seen nothing more than one chase in the middle of a field on our farm and some small bucks cruising. Seeing 10-15 does most days. A lot still with yearlings


----------



## Carpn

I'm there too. Messed up a chance on my target deer Oct 27. Haven't seen a deer over 120" since then . Hunted nov 1-6 and the 8 and 9 and evening of the 10th . Just seeing small dinks and does .

I did pass a 4 yr old 6 point and junky 3 yr old 8 point one day . But other than that all the bucks I'm seen are really small.

Hopefully I can luck into something at some point .


----------



## Bluewalleye

DHower08 said:


> Worst rut I can ever remember in 20 years of bowhunting Ohio. Have not seen a shooter in 2 weeks and have seen nothing more than one chase in the middle of a field on our farm and some small bucks cruising. Seeing 10-15 does most days. A lot still with yearlings


This is about the same thing that I have experienced. 2 weeks and no shooters in sight. Have only seen 1 buck in the last 6 days. Lots of does those...


----------



## TheKing

When my camera's show 4-8 pt bucks during November broad daylight I just assume it's on. The shooters were skirting the first and last few minutes last week in eastern Highland County. Only one cordial chase last week and a family of 5 followed them into the steep terrain.


----------



## slashbait

I


DHower08 said:


> Worst rut I can ever remember in 20 years of bowhunting Ohio. Have not seen a shooter in 2 weeks and have seen nothing more than one chase in the middle of a field on our farm and some small bucks cruising. Seeing 10-15 does most days. A lot still with yearlings


 totally agree! Hands down I’ve had better ruts in warmer weather? I no everyone says in warmer weather the rut activity is at night , but after hunting this one I have to disagree. My best bucks have come on 60 degrees or warmer with 100% more action than what I’ve since oct 31. That’s with major all day sit time?


----------



## M.Magis

Just a matter of right time and right place. I’ve had terrible years and others would see chasing every time out. Just the way it works some times.


----------



## Flathead76

Same thing every year. If you luck out and are in the right place and tag out you say it’s good. If it’s like this year for me you would say that it sucks. Feast or famine.


----------



## bobk

This is a good example of why I don’t get that worked up over hunting the rut. It’s a crap shoot. Early season and the cold late season is my favorite time. Deer are so much easier to pattern then. They are stupid crazy this time of year and you could spend days never seeing a good buck.


----------



## Muddy

It's a paradox for sure.


----------



## bobk

Went to pull some cards this afternoon. Found lots of new scrapes and even some fresh rubs. Trees that had fresh bark on top of the snow. It’s still going on.


----------



## Bluewalleye

Have to love the years when it is a trickle rut. And it would appear to this novice that this year is a trickle rut. I have been off for 2 weeks and have seen very little rutting going on. I had a nice 8 point walk right by a doe yesterday morning on his way to my corn pile. The reason I know that is where he was going is he was on my camera about 10 minutes after I saw him go right by her. lol
I am still getting my big 10 coming into my corn pile an hour after dark every night. With no does in sight. It has been a very frustrating 2 weeks for me for sure. But you can't make wild animals do what you want them to do. lol


----------



## Muddy

I would say that we are past peak breeding around my area. I have seen around 5 bucks standing over does this week on my way home after work. Today all of the marching bucks were medium to large bucks. The little guys are gone. Decent mid-day marching as well. I passed 2 large 10 pointers at 20 yards and 40 yards today mid day in bright sun light. I’m still looking for one in size extra large.


----------



## fastwater

Friday evening about 4:30 pm in Canal Winchester saw a huge bodied, 10 point in about 140 class range running through woods with nose to the ground like a beagle. Rack was,very very tall which seems to be more of the norm for this area.
He ran up to the road which was at the top of a small hill and stopped just before crossing the road. He stood there frantically looking around as if taking advantage of his high position searching for the very hot doe that no doubt he was tracking. After sticking his nose in the air with lips curling several times trying to wind her, he put his nose back on the ground and continued across the road off into the wooded ravine. He went out of sight into the ravine and shortly appeared headed uphill on the other side of ravine with nose still on the ground.
He payed no attention whatsoever to my idling truck pulled off the side of the road no more than 40yds from him.
Really enjoyed sitting and watching the whole scenario play out.


----------



## Muddy

I had 4 medium, large, and extra large bucks on a hot doe this morning. This is the late stage of breeding when the last hot does have a freight train of bucks on them.


----------



## fastwater

^^^Yep...you are exactly right.
Have about the same story that happened here just this evening.
Not to me but my neighbor.
He called to let me know he was up in my field tracking a buck he had shot. As we were talking, he found it down by a set of old disc in the field.
Bout 160 class that, along with two other smaller bucks, was chasing this doe all over. Finally got close enough to stick.
Will post pics as soon as he sends them.


----------



## buckeyebowman

fastwater said:


> Friday evening about 4:30 pm in Canal Winchester saw a huge bodied, 10 point in about 140 class range running through woods with nose to the ground like a beagle. Rack was,very very tall which seems to be more of the norm for this area.
> He ran up to the road which was at the top of a small hill and stopped just before crossing the road. He stood there frantically looking around as if taking advantage of his high position searching for the very hot doe that no doubt he was tracking. After sticking his nose in the air with lips curling several times trying to wind her, he put his nose back on the ground and continued across the road off into the wooded ravine. He went out of sight into the ravine and shortly appeared headed uphill on the other side of ravine with nose still on the ground.
> He payed no attention whatsoever to my idling truck pulled off the side of the road no more than 40yds from him.
> Really enjoyed sitting and watching the whole scenario play out.


That's the exact scenario that caused my buddy to smack a huge buck with his vehicle many years ago!


----------



## Fish-N-Fool

I hunted 14 of the first 19 days of November with 9 dark to dark sits and only one short hunt! I saw tremendous rutting activity from 11/1 all the way through this past weekend. I hunt heavily pressured ground in Wayne National and this is honestly one the best seasons for rutting activity, buck sightings over 3 years old, and close encounters with mature deer I have ever had in now 29 Ohio bow seasons. I had several days where I had 5-7 different bucks in bow range. I watched several very nice 3 year old 8-10 pointers. I even had a nice 115-120 inch 8 point bed down 35 yards from me and spend over 2 hours within 5 feet to 40 yards of me. I watched on the 5+ year old 10 point target bucks breed a doe and spend 25 minutes within 35-65 yards. I videoed and took dozens of pictures. He isn't the widest but is a 140+gross deer. I saw the buck trains each week beginning the first week of November and again this weekend (Sunday morning I had 4 bucks including 2 mature following the same hot doe).

And the bad that is important to share.....not once, but twice I shot a target buck and didn't recover either! The first one I know what went wrong and well....I simply made a mistake and have to own it. It was literally my first hunt in this stand. I had 5 bucks trailing a doe and the large mature buck stopped perfectly broadside and I shot for 30 yards. Stepping it off he was standing only 19 paces from my tree. He took a hop after the shot and I at that point had hoped I missed...I didn't. The only good news is that I hit high and missed vitals and spine. Nearly no blood at all even on my arrow just enough on the white fletching to see it was a hit. He stood there motionless and looked around 20 minutes. I could not get another shot and he gingerly walked off. This was 11/2.

I hadn't shot a deer and not hit pay dirt and recovered the deer in over 10 seasons. None of us like it and I am probably more conservative on shot selection than many (I know I am my friends). I was down on myself but did feel good that the buck would survive for sure. I took another day and did a huge grid search with another guy and we both felt it was not vital. I got back to it and hunted hard. Fats forward to Saturday the 9th. Again hunting a new stand hung the week prior I had sat from 6:25 am until 10 am and seen nothing. I stood up, made sure my bow was on the hanger good, took off my gloves, grabbed my phone and starting texting a couple members here about what we were seeing. I was paying no attention and at
10:21 on the dot I look down and standing at the base of my tree is a mature target 10 point - one we all want that are hunting the area and has been on several of these guys cams. I freeze, he turns walking straight away to my left which give me an opportunity to grab my bow. I'm totally at the ready watching him walk off thinking there will be no shot opportunity. He gets right to 23 yards and beautifully turns broadside quartering away just slightly. I put it right behind his left shoulder and let it rip. I hit him dead straight in the left shoulder blade and see most of my arrow hanging out with minimal penetration. He runs off basically on 3 legs crossing the township gravel road entering a thick swamp. Knowing the hit I gave it 4.5 hours and followed the very light blood trail just maybe 75 yards into the swamp before deciding to turn back and sleep on it in the event there was penetration enough to catch any lung etc. I recruited help and we followed a super light blood rail just a drip here or there or where his left shoulder bumped a tree, etc another 75 yards (so light it was hands and knees for 2 hours). He went to two popular creek crossings and decided he didn't want to try that. We grid searched about 110 acres it took another 6 hours. Again, if he can avoid the coyotes which are VERY heavy it wasn't fatal.

I share this extremely disappointing outcome perhaps in an attempt to vent and make myself feel better because nothing has been working. I sat and watched several good bucks this week after and didn't bother shooting a buck or two I am willing to shoot. Have been super bummed and disappointed in myself. Honestly after so many years of watching them fall in sight having done this 2x in a single season has impacted me negatively. I have been shooting my bow and hit the bulls ye....I really screwed up! I know it happens eventually. but for the life of me I cannot put my finger on anything that went wrong on the shoulder shot. I came to the conclusion after 29 years I was too aggressive on the shot placement and should have an aim point 3-4 more inches right...so again a very experienced hunter screwed it up. He did move at the shot, but it again is all on me. Just really disappointed and hate everything about these situations. 

The positives were all the time spent and all the deer seen. Based on all the 3 year olds sporting nice 8-10 point antlers the area should have some good ones next year if they can run the gauntlet here the next few weeks. I'll try to get a few pictures up...my wife didn;t show me how to zoom in on my new phone until last night so most of pics are not real great.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool

10 pointer he was running a little 6 off from his lady friend


----------



## Fish-N-Fool

This the guy that bedded under me and walked around under me for 20 mins after his nap. A 7 point bedded only 17 yards from me with him. The had followed about 5 mins behind a monster buck who was going to breed the doe


----------



## Fish-N-Fool

Here is a stud 10 point fully mature. You’ll have to zoom they are at 45-55 yards here. He is only just past ears in spread by very heavy throughout and tall. He’s at least 5 likely more from other hunters who have pics of him 3 years. I took video of him breeding her they spent 20 minutes making out right in front of me. This was a target deer as well he is so mature


----------



## Fish-N-Fool

Looking at my phone I took over 200 pictures of bucks and made 9 videos in that 3 weeks (lots of pics of the same handful of bcuks I don't want to imply I saw 100 bucks LOL). To be perfectly honest I had more good action this season than the last 3-4 combined. A part of that is surely luck, the other parts are:

I hunted really hard (nobody else sits all day and the deer pattern them - I had loads of activity including mature deer 11am-2pm)

This is also my 3rd season down there and while I won't say I have them figured out I am certainly putting a lot of the pieces together and putting myself in the right locations. I talk with lots of guys hunting nearby and they are either totally tight lipped or just not seeing anything near what I did. Since I know a few of them personally I feel it is the latter. 

At this point I'm just going to hang it up maybe hunt Sunday this weekend and then gun hunt. I'm just planning to take a nice doe and get ready for 2020-2021. Of course if I see a mature buck during gun season I'll take him. I always hunt until the end of the season and enjoy the cold late season hunting, but after this November I'm not going to do that. I'll pass and try to get a nice buck next season. I feel like I have done enough damage on the property and nobody should shoot 3 bucks in a single season (my opinion and choice not flaming anybody else).


----------



## turkeyt

Everyone has had times where they thought, what went wrong. The fact is we all have made choices on when to shoot or wait just one more second and he will move scenarios. I had a buck at 18 yds. in 2016 bust me when I drew on him. Should I have waited a few more seconds to let him pass a little more, so his peripheral vision may have been less? I think about that one a lot since a gun hunter shot him on the last day of season the following year. He was scored at 181.

The best thing everyone can do is cherish the time and memories of hunts with friends and family... November 1st. i lost my best friend and hunting buddy who died from a heart attack while we were hunting. That will put hunting in perspective and the fact we are never promised another day here on this earth.


----------



## fastwater

In the last 45yrs, have lost a few deer also. 
About 25 yrs ago, a very nice buck with a bow that bothered me so bad that I just about quit hunting and actually had to force myself to continue.
Three years ago, a very nice,fat doe. 

Both still haunt me badly. And if the day ever comes that I get to the point that shooting a game animal and not retrieving it didn't bother me badly, that is the day I'll quit hunting. 

We try and do everything we can do to insure a quick, humane kill when the opportunity presents itself. Just got in from shooting the inline from about 10 this morning until about 4pm. Why...cause not only do I love shooting, I want to do everything I can to make sure when I pull the trigger, what I shoot at drops dead. But like you, I've hunted long enough to know that even the best game plan and preparation, though normally goes as we expect, can still fall short of our expectations. And when it does fall short, we sit back and analyze over and over wondering how we failed...beat ourselves up relentlessly cause we shoulda done this...or that. 
But again, you hunt long enough...it's gonna happen. Knowing that doesn't make it feel any better when it does. Just have to get back up on the horse and start riding again


----------



## Muddy

Any dedicated bow hunter is going to experience highs and lows. I’ve made mistakes that I’ll never forget. Mistakes that are burned into my memory. I’ve tried to learn from the lows and become a better hunter from it. Do you use a rangefinder? Every time I get on stand I shoot my ranges and memorize them. I make mental notes of each range using a distinctive land mark. Bushes, grass clumps, logs, rocks, stumps, trees, etc. I run all the ranges through my head over and over as I sit there. If I forget a range I will shoot it again. This can get old, but when a shooter gets within sight I start focusing on the shot and using all of my known ranges to reference his distance. This has helped eliminate any second guessing on distance when I take the shot. This also reduces the time that it takes to get a shot off once the deer is in range.


----------



## Carpn

My bad season continues . Completed a all day sit today with on a lone bb , and a doe with twin bb fawns seen . 

Just a bad year . Only have one 140+ deer on camera , and I backstrapped him on Oct 27 . He's showing back on cam several times in the last week . But I'm losing my drive . 

I have logged some hours hoping a roamer would show but haven't laid eyes on a deer over 120" .


----------



## Carpn

I can't hunt exactly where I've gotten most recent daylight pics . It's a big thicket and there isn't any good wind .
My last 2 sits , Sat till noon , and today I was 150 from that camera on the Downwind side of the thicket where there's a oak shelf .


----------



## buckeyebowman

Fish-N-Fool said:


> I hunted really hard (nobody else sits all day and the deer pattern them - I had loads of activity including mature deer 11am-2pm)


 I read that you were hunting public land in the Wayne National Forest. That observation matches up perfectly with public land hunting. Guys filter in in the black dark, and head out when they get hungry or frozen. They eat and get warmed up, and head back out about 1 or 2 in the PM to sit the rest of the day. 



Carpn said:


> I can't hunt exactly where I've gotten most recent daylight pics . It's a big thicket and there isn't any good wind .
> My last 2 sits , Sat till noon , and today I was 150 from that camera on the Downwind side of the thicket where there's a oak shelf .


That's exactly why the deer move through there! I can't tell you the number of times when I've found spectacular sign that I want to hunt, but couldn't find a good tree to hang a stand in! Very frustrating! 

It finally convinced me that deer have an almost supernatural sensitivity to the way air moves that we do not! Thinking about it further, I realized that if we used our noses as much as deer do, we might do the same.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool

Muddy - no I do not have a range finder. Since my first season at age 12 I have stepped off 20 and 30 yard markers (certain bush, tree, log trail, etc.) around my stands. At times I have even put a mark on the tree (red tack, piece of electric tape). It has been a long time since I misjudged a shot so badly. There are no excuses..rather poor timing and planning on my part. I hung the stand at nearly dark and had never stepped anything off other than the 3rd tier old logging path I knew was roughly 30 yards. It was my very first hunt in the stand and he came in fast from behind me. It was steep down hill (very steep tough land features here in this spot). He stopped and in hindsight looking down I THOUGHT he was just in front of that logging path so in the .5 seconds I used my 30. I screwed up not much more to it. 

Hard lessons learned: 1) make the time to mark the ranges and surroundings regardless of timing
2) exercise more patience to confirm before letting go of my arrow that I cannot get back (really disappointed with myself here as this is typically my string point as a bow hunter).

I wish I had just watched him walk off but wish in one hand and you know what in the other.....my choice is get over it and back in the stand or quit hunting. I will never forget this year, but it is an easy choice because I won't quit hunting.

By the way congrats on getting your deer he is a beast! You had to show Jon up I suppose - he sent me the picture of the beast he killed earlier in Delaware cty.

OT - I nearly hit a mature toad on Rt 68 north right on the edge of Springfield this morning at 7:15. He was darting recklessly into the highway and along the side - he had a doe penned down right against the fence 35 ft from the highway. There was moderate traffic and I expect he is hit and dead. 2 miles up the road an officer had his lights on blocking 1 of the southbound lanes. Looked like a 10 pointer probably a 3 year old just out past his ears laying in the lane dead freshly struck. The officer was just sitting there so traffic would not use the lane and strike him again.


----------



## DHower08

Ended up sealing the deal on public yesterday bucks were running all over the place. Wasn't quite the deer I was looking for but he came in so fast I had no time to judge. He literally sprinted to me after I got done calling at two other big ones I seen chasing.


----------



## turkeyt

Atta Boy! Nothing wrong with that one. Congrats...


----------



## Smitty82

Solid Buck! Congratulations!


----------



## fastwater

A very respectable buck for sure.
Congrats to you!


----------



## Schatty

Awesome public buck DHower!


----------



## Flathead76

Good one Dhower.


----------



## Flathead76

fastwater said:


> In the last 45yrs, have lost a few deer also.
> About 25 yrs ago, a very nice buck with a bow that bothered me so bad that I just about quit hunting and actually had to force myself to continue.
> Three years ago, a very nice,fat doe.
> 
> Both still haunt me badly. And if the day ever comes that I get to the point that shooting a game animal and not retrieving it didn't bother me badly, that is the day I'll quit hunting.
> 
> We try and do everything we can do to insure a quick, humane kill when the opportunity presents itself. Just got in from shooting the inline from about 10 this morning until about 4pm. Why...cause not only do I love shooting, I want to do everything I can to make sure when I pull the trigger, what I shoot at drops dead. But like you, I've hunted long enough to know that even the best game plan and preparation, though normally goes as we expect, can still fall short of our expectations. And when it does fall short, we sit back and analyze over and over wondering how we failed...beat ourselves up relentlessly cause we shoulda done this...or that.
> But again, you hunt long enough...it's gonna happen. Knowing that doesn't make it feel any better when it does. Just have to get back up on the horse and start riding again


If you hunt long enough it will happen. I lose very few deer but the ones that I have lost still bother me.


----------



## Flathead76

Carpn said:


> I can't hunt exactly where I've gotten most recent daylight pics . It's a big thicket and there isn't any good wind .
> My last 2 sits , Sat till noon , and today I was 150 from that camera on the Downwind side of the thicket where there's a oak shelf .


Jake keep at it. You have always had the knack of getting on good deer.


----------



## Flathead76

Fish-N-Fool said:


> Looking at my phone I took over 200 pictures of bucks and made 9 videos in that 3 weeks (lots of pics of the same handful of bcuks I don't want to imply I saw 100 bucks LOL). To be perfectly honest I had more good action this season than the last 3-4 combined. A part of that is surely luck, the other parts are:
> 
> I hunted really hard (nobody else sits all day and the deer pattern them - I had loads of activity including mature deer 11am-2pm)
> 
> This is also my 3rd season down there and while I won't say I have them figured out I am certainly putting a lot of the pieces together and putting myself in the right locations. I talk with lots of guys hunting nearby and they are either totally tight lipped or just not seeing anything near what I did. Since I know a few of them personally I feel it is the latter.
> 
> At this point I'm just going to hang it up maybe hunt Sunday this weekend and then gun hunt. I'm just planning to take a nice doe and get ready for 2020-2021. Of course if I see a mature buck during gun season I'll take him. I always hunt until the end of the season and enjoy the cold late season hunting, but after this November I'm not going to do that. I'll pass and try to get a nice buck next season. I feel like I have done enough damage on the property and nobody should shoot 3 bucks in a single season (my opinion and choice not flaming anybody else).


During my two weeks off I was surprised by the lack of pressure on the Wayne. Most of the plates were from residents.


----------



## DHower08

Flathead76 said:


> During my two weeks off I was surprised by the lack of pressure on the Wayne. Most of the plates were from residents.


Yeah because Ohio finally raised feed a bit. Some of my buddy's complained I told them were still the cheapest state to hunt


----------



## buckeyebowman

Flathead76 said:


> If you hunt long enough it will happen. I lose very few deer but the ones that I have lost still bother me.


I've only lost one bow shot deer, and I remember it like it was yesterday! 



DHower08 said:


> Yeah because Ohio finally raised feed a bit. Some of my buddy's complained I told them were still the cheapest state to hunt


No we are not! I pay $107 for a PA license, and I get my general hunting license, my buck tag and my Fall and Spring turkey tags! Compare Ohio's prices! What PA does is nickel and dime you to death on the other things. Want to archery hunt? Muzzleloader hunt? Those both call for extra tags! Hunt pheasant? Buy yet another tag, which I refuse to do! I only hunt pheasant on my game club, which sits in PA right on the state line! We buy our birds from an independent breeder, and get nothing from the state!


----------



## Burkcarp1

Saw a chase this morning in guernsey co..


----------



## ya13ya03

Congrats DH on a solid public land buck.


----------



## Muddy

Yep, nice buck. Congrats.


----------



## DHower08

buckeyebowman said:


> I've only lost one bow shot deer, and I remember it like it was yesterday!
> 
> 
> No we are not! I pay $107 for a PA license, and I get my general hunting license, my buck tag and my Fall and Spring turkey tags! Compare Ohio's prices! What PA does is nickel and dime you to death on the other things. Want to archery hunt? Muzzleloader hunt? Those both call for extra tags! Hunt pheasant? Buy yet another tag, which I refuse to do! I only hunt pheasant on my game club, which sits in PA right on the state line! We buy our birds from an independent breeder, and get nothing from the state!


When looking at destination states for whitetail hunting Ohio is hands down easiest and cheapest state to go to. P.A is far from being a destination state just the way it is. I wish Ohio would go to a draw system like all the other big buck states for non resident hunters. 
And yes I know P.A sells everything separate but I would still enjoy hunting those mountains sometime. Not for a giant deer even though they are there. But more so for the experience


----------



## M R DUCKS

DHower08:
...you got me to do a little checking....fast, rushing, not vetted, internet search....
I do not see it, as in OH ($257.92) is cheapes/cheaper than others. To me we are pretty much in line and MORE expensive than others.
Top deer states:
Wisconsin, Kentucky, OH, Indy, Iowa,Minn, Illi, Kan
I am only seeing Illinois and Kansas as Expensive comparatively......


----------



## TheKing

Some have said a trickle rut this year. I hunted Wednesday evening from 3:30 till 6 pm and had clear 10-20 yard shots at 8 anterless deer for two hours straight. 4 large does and 4 yearlings. One of the does came in with two yearlings. Apparently only one was her own and she was also babysitting a button buck. When the button's mom showed up, he went to her quickly and the two of them walked away together. He was decent sized but I just couldn't shoot after I saw the look on his face when he saw his mom. During a period of about 10 minutes without deer under me, a small yearling was to the rear of my stand looking for its mom, crying about every 10 seconds as it searched. Of course my hunting partners were just a bit ticked off that I didn't shoot one. But hey, the neighbors want to increase the doe population and I am 100% in favor of that.


----------



## DHower08

M R DUCKS said:


> DHower08:
> ...you got me to do a little checking....fast, rushing, not vetted, internet search....
> I do not see it, as in OH ($257.92) is cheapes/cheaper than others. To me we are pretty much in line and MORE expensive than others.
> Top deer states:
> Wisconsin, Kentucky, OH, Indy, Iowa,Minn, Illi, Kan
> I am only seeing Illinois and Kansas as Expensive comparatively......


And this is only after the very recent license and tag cost increases.


----------



## fastwater

DHower08 said:


> And this is only after the very recent license and tag cost increases.


...and we are about 2yrs behind on that raise.
You'll also notice that resident deer/turkey permits went up after Oct 16 of this year


----------



## DHower08

Yes I did know that and I for one do not mind the small price increase. It's been the same price to hunt in Ohio for 20 +years I believ


----------



## fastwater

^^^Overdue for sure!


----------



## Shocker

I would be happy to see the state make buck tags 50$ and keep the doe tags down around where they are now... I hear so many people say that they are strictly out hunting for the meat, which is perfectly fine with me, But then they shoot a small buck... there are guys, like me, that love deer meat (I shoot my two does every year and have no problem using all the meat before the next season starts) but I also love to “sport/trophy” hunt when it comes to shooting my buck... I would gladly pay 50$ for a buck tag and I think it would make those “strictly” meat hunters hold true to only caring about the meat and just buying doe tags


----------



## Shocker

Plus look at tags for other species around the states the buck/bull tags are more than the doe/cow tags so why shouldn’t deer in Ohio be the same


----------



## Muddy

I took my 6 year old son out with me hunting for a doe last night in a blind. We saw 11 deer. One antlered 6 point buck. The rest were mostly yearling does and button bucks. Just one big doe. No rutting activity. Lots of rain. We watched deer almost the entire afternoon just casually feeding. I shot a yearling doe around sunset through the heart, lungs, and liver quartering away. She ran 30 yards, stopped, and started wobbling before flopping over.


----------



## Muddy

And now I’m eating a slow cooked front shoulder off her.


----------



## Shad Rap

Muddy said:


> And now I’m eating a slow cooked front shoulder off her.


Perfect timing...I'm eating some deer at the moment myself!


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike

Shocker said:


> I would be happy to see the state make buck tags 50$ and keep the doe tags down around where they are now... I hear so many people say that they are strictly out hunting for the meat, which is perfectly fine with me, But then they shoot a small buck... there are guys, like me, that love deer meat (I shoot my two does every year and have no problem using all the meat before the next season starts) but I also love to “sport/trophy” hunt when it comes to shooting my buck... I would gladly pay 50$ for a buck tag and I think it would make those “strictly” meat hunters hold true to only caring about the meat and just buying doe tags


Most people, myself included don’t want to buy separate tags depending on what sex deer I’m willing to shoot. The ODNR isn’t trying to improve trophy hunting just overall deer hunting. Not everyone is a trophy hunter and should be able to fill their tag with whatever legal deer they choose. I AM a trophy hunter so this is not a biased opinion. But I also shoot my doe for the meat.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike

M R DUCKS said:


> DHower08:
> ...you got me to do a little checking....fast, rushing, not vetted, internet search....
> I do not see it, as in OH ($257.92) is cheapes/cheaper than others. To me we are pretty much in line and MORE expensive than others.
> Top deer states:
> Wisconsin, Kentucky, OH, Indy, Iowa,Minn, Illi, Kan
> I am only seeing Illinois and Kansas as Expensive comparatively......


Try getting an Iowa nonresident deer tag


----------



## c. j. stone

bobk said:


> This is a good example of why I don’t get that worked up over hunting the rut. It’s a crap shoot. Early season and the cold late season is my favorite time. Deer are so much easier to pattern then. They are stupid crazy this time of year and you could spend days never seeing a good buck.


XX2 bobk! I've shot a few decent bucks during the rut, don't remember if it was warm, cold, high, low pressure, etc. My best buck(11 pt typical with two broken off g-1's which would have made it a 13!) was got during the late ml season in nearly two feet of snow! (However, this deer apparently was still "rutting" that late.) Taxidermist said it was the biggest(rut swollen) neck he'd ever seen on a buck that late in the year! It was traveling with an even 'bigger' buck that I saw briefly but had no clear shot at.


----------



## slimdaddy45




----------



## squid_1

A buddy of mine shot a 190 class monster last Friday. It is currently at Rick Busse in Piqua. I don't have the pic on my pc. Man that thing had some mass. Came out of District 5.


----------



## ironman172

Never saw any rut action on my place when out..... did harvest 2 deer ..... meat hunter here anyway


----------

